# (IL) Tri Factored Black Male MH at Stud



## ryaneder (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodlands Smokin Colt 45 MH - "Colt"
DOB: 9/22/2010
EIC/CNM Clear
OFA Hips: Good

Colt is an AKC Master Hunter and is an exceptional upland hunting dog as well.
AKC Master Hunter (May 2015)
AKC Senior Hunter (July 2013)
1 HRC Finished Pass (August 2014)
1 NAHRA Working Upland Retriever Pass (March 2015)

Colt has retrieved over 3,000 birds in his waterfowl and upland career. He is an exceptional marking dog, and lives in the house with us. He has great manners, is not vocal and has great looks to boot. He is tri-factored and has sired numerous litters successfully. Stud Fee is $650 with $150 due up front. If breeding does not take, another attempt is guaranteed within 18 months.

For more information visit Colt's page: http://www.goldeneyesretrievers.com/labradors.php?id=28&cat_id=2&p=&search=
Contact Ryan at 847-833-5632 or [email protected]


----------

